# Is it safe to eat this watermelon?



## JBeukema

Everything looked fine on the outside, but after cutting it open I found two small regions in the middle of the watermelon where the flesh was hallow and white with some yellow towards the end of the white section before the pink resumed.

If this some sort of fungus or blight? Should the rest of the watermelon still be edible or is it best to throw it out? I tried Googling the matter but found nothing that sounded like what I saw.


----------



## Luissa

I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## JBeukema

Maybe I'll give it to the neighbor?


----------



## Luissa

it probably isn't good, and it is good to be safe with produce.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sounds reminiscent of a woman's blighted innards, of which I would not eat under such circumstances.


----------



## JW Frogen

Eat it.

Never let the watermelon win.

If you do the cantaloupes will be gunning for us next.


----------



## JBeukema

I'll just give it to Bass...


----------



## strollingbones

o good gosh....are yall that fucking stupid....it is fine...just dont eat the dryed out parts ....it has dryed out in the field for some reason...when you thumped it...it should have sounded hollow...duh!

o hell dont tell me yall are non thumpers?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ask Bass for advice. I hear he's an expert.


----------



## strollingbones

yall are  a prime example of a generation that has no clue about the production of food etc...the middle is hollowed cause of lack of water in the field...not a fungus or blight...


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> yall are  a prime example of a generation that has no clue about the production of food etc...the middle is hollowed cause of lack of water in the field...not a fungus or blight...



Been growing my own watermelons and other fruit/veggies for about 10 years...

Now if I can just keep the damn dog out of them.


----------



## editec

JBeukema said:


> Everything looked fine on the outside, but after cutting it open I found two small regions in the middle of the watermelon where the flesh was hallow and white with some yellow towards the end of the white section before the pink resumed.
> 
> If this some sort of fungus or blight? Should the rest of the watermelon still be edible or is it best to throw it out? I tried Googling the matter but found nothing that sounded like what I saw.


 

It wasn't entirely ripe.

Watermelon flesh doesn't start out pink.


----------



## JBeukema

strollingbones said:


> o good gosh....are yall that fucking stupid....it is fine...just dont eat the dryed out parts ....it has dryed out in the field for some reason...when you thumped it...it should have sounded hollow...duh!
> 
> o hell dont tell me yall are non thumpers?




...

so I threw it out for nothing?

Goddamit that was an expensive watermelon! (the nearest grocery store is an organic one)


----------



## JBeukema

strollingbones said:


> yall are  a prime example of a generation that has no clue about the production of food etc...the middle is hollowed cause of lack of water in the field...not a fungus or blight...



It's not my fault your generation left us in front of a TV and didn't teach us any fucking thing


----------



## JBeukema

RadiomanATL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall are  a prime example of a generation that has no clue about the production of food etc...the middle is hollowed cause of lack of water in the field...not a fungus or blight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been growing my own watermelons and other fruit/veggies for about 10 years...
> 
> Now if I can just keep the damn dog out of them.
Click to expand...



what about the invisible fences or something that smells horrid to the dog?


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall are  a prime example of a generation that has no clue about the production of food etc...the middle is hollowed cause of lack of water in the field...not a fungus or blight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been growing my own watermelons and other fruit/veggies for about 10 years...
> 
> Now if I can just keep the damn dog out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what about the invisible fences or something that smells horrid to the dog?
Click to expand...


I have a fenced in back yard, so I'm just moving the "growin' patch" to the side yard this year instead of the back yard.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o good gosh....are yall that fucking stupid....it is fine...just dont eat the dryed out parts ....it has dryed out in the field for some reason...when you thumped it...it should have sounded hollow...duh!
> 
> o hell dont tell me yall are non thumpers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> so I threw it out for nothing?
> 
> Goddamit that was an expensive watermelon! (*the nearest grocery store is an organic one*)
Click to expand...



Ahhh, that explains it. Organic veggies and fruits are good, but they usually aren't "picture perfect". Still better for you than the pesticide grown things IMO, but they are more likely to have visible flaws or spots like the one you described.


----------



## JBeukema

*grumbles*


I was looking forward to having watermelon, too


----------

